# Facebook Ads, Instagram Ads, Google Ads...



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! I just opened my online shop today! So far my friends and family have been supportive and I have a little over $300 in sales. Not much but better than nothing. I know my social network has limits, so I'm trying to look ahead and think about running some kind of advertising. 

Have any of you have ever tried running ads through Facebook, Instagram, or Google Ads? If so, what kind of results did you get? Any tips or suggestions for running successful ads?

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## Tetraz (Jun 28, 2017)

We've had a lot of success with facebook and google search ads. But they do have a learning curve, which can hurt you, especially when you're just starting out with your shop and don't have spare funds to burn through.

It's also a different philosophy with facebook and search. One is push, the other is pull. What I'd recommend early is to target specific groups on facebook that are passionate about their thing (for example dog lovers\owners, or tv series fans) and target them with tshirts created for them.

This is applicable if you're in B2C section.


----------



## WolfiePotato (Oct 25, 2016)

I am thinking of starting on either a fb ad campaigne or google ad. Which is better and any tips on this? Thanks.


----------



## Tetraz (Jun 28, 2017)

It's hard to say. I'd recommend testing both with a small budget and seeing what works for you best. But as I said, those ads have a learning curve, so I'd suggest reading on best practices at least.


----------



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

Tetraz said:


> We've had a lot of success with facebook and google search ads. But they do have a learning curve, which can hurt you, especially when you're just starting out with your shop and don't have spare funds to burn through.
> 
> It's also a different philosophy with facebook and search. One is push, the other is pull. What I'd recommend early is to target specific groups on facebook that are passionate about their thing (for example dog lovers\owners, or tv series fans) and target them with tshirts created for them.
> 
> This is applicable if you're in B2C section.


Thanks for your input Matej! Yeah I'll definitely look into posting in targeted groups on FB. FB ads definitely caught my attention as some of the options start as low as $5.00/day, though I'm sure that can burn through money pretty quickly while being hit-or-miss while you are just learning as I am. 

Any specific methods that worked best for you with FB ads (i.e. Get More Sales, Boost Post, Promote Page)?


----------



## supershirts (May 17, 2015)

I have started my marketing with Facebook ad campaign more insight direct targeted and more conversions back in 2016 i have tried google shopping as well but it didnt work for me .


----------



## pracownia kreska (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello, FB unfortunately, in my case it is very weak contacts, customer for one or two
T-shirt art ...? The detail is rather the DTG


----------



## ExcelGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

aestheticdress said:


> Hello everyone! I just opened my online shop today! ...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


Are you kidding me? I didn't have $300 in total sales until after like 6+ months!

You must have pretty fantastic shirts.
I've made $23 this month.

Sent from my SM-A500W using Tapatalk


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

ExcelGuy said:


> Are you kidding me? I didn't have $300 in total sales until after like 6+ months!
> 
> You must have pretty fantastic shirts.
> I've made $23 this month.
> ...


Well, he did mention friends and family 
So don't feel too bad.

My start was much slower (I first went live in the summer of 2015), and I regrouped and rebooted several times that first six months. I didn't make much progress until: 1) I put my shirts where people were already shopping; 2) I had some designs on topics that people were actively searching for.

I'm still not exactly getting rich (or perhaps even fed), but have made progress.

Twitter (before they changed the defaults) was the only social media that I got any results out of. I've yet to see any form of paid advertising payoff.

But the math (I think) is different at larger scales. Big T-shirt sites like Snorg and Busted and RoadKill have thousands of designs, whereas I have ~70 and started out with ~12. The ad costs the same. But at which site is a potential customer more likely to stumble across something perfect for uncle Bob or cousin Betty or themselves?

And on that note, I will add that Etsy and eBay and other online shopping platforms advertise your listings on Google Shopping out of their own pockets. Even if the would-be customer does not buy your item, once suckered into going to eBay/Etsy/etc they just might find something else that they do end up buying. So while the shopping platform may find it profitable to advertise your product on Google Shopping, you may well not.

Of course, YMMV.


----------

